# 55W 6500K CF over 10 gallon



## orca77 (Sep 1, 2007)

Is that too much light? I have both light loving and shade loving plants in it. DIY CO2 at about 1 bubble/sec.


----------



## bdement (Jun 4, 2007)

I'll jump in before Hoppy gets you!  That's a whooooooooole lotta light. It'll be like walking a razor's edge to keep your CO2 and ferts balanced with that amount of light. In fact, the only realistic way of being able to achieve that balance would be with pressurized CO2 and daily dosing. If that's not an option, limit your photoperiod to 8 hours a day or so.

The popular opinion these days as that 3-4 watts/gal is more than enough for even relatively deep tanks. With 5.5 watts you could be growing corals, clams, and anemones in that tank!


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

With 55 watts of light on a ten gallon tank you could grow a lovely algae farm! Or the worlds best pea soup substitute.

Seriously, I'm not sure how much light a ten gallon tank really needs to grow plants. I know it is too small a tank for the 2 watts per gallon magic number to apply. AH Supply used to recommend a pair of 13 watt kits for that size tank - 26 watts, or 2.6 watts per gallon. I'm setting up a ten gallon tank now, and plan to start with two 15 watt CFL "power saver" bulbs - GE 6500K bulbs. I will have reasonably good reflectors for them so this should be close to the AHS 26 watt kit. But, I suspect I will end up with lower wattage eventually.


----------



## bdement (Jun 4, 2007)

Hoppy's words come straight from the Aquarium Gods themselves. Hey may actually be one because he's been around long enough that nobody's really sure. Listen to that man.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Generally speaking I agree with Bdement and Hobby, but it really depends on your plans for the tank and the amount of interaction you are planning with the tank. If your going to really watch the co2 and make sure it's consistent, if your willing to limit light duration to probably 7 or so hours, if your willing to stuff it with plants and just scatter a few fish and keep up with keeping the filter clean and doing water changes than it's doable. If not, than you'll probably have algae issues somewhere down the road. As one good friend in the hobby told me, it's a lifestyle.


----------



## orca77 (Sep 1, 2007)

Thanks for the response guys. It sounds pretty crazy for me, too. Mmmm, I'll probably go with the dual 13watt system too. I used it before and got good results.

BTW, does 55W CF over 20H or 29 sounds more reasonable?


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

72 watts of CF AH Supply bulbs worked well for a 29 gallon tank I had. But, it also works pretty well on a 45 gallon tank I'm now using. On the 45 tank I can't keep Ludwigia senegalensis growing well, where I could in the 29 gallon tank. So 55 watts might be a good light for a 29 gallon, except that it is a bit short in length.

And, please, I'm wrong about half of the time, so that doesn't qualify me as more than a budding guru.


----------



## orca77 (Sep 1, 2007)

Thanks Hoppy! I'll try that.


----------



## gotcheaprice (Sep 4, 2007)

hoppycalif said:


> With 55 watts of light on a ten gallon tank you could grow a lovely algae farm! Or the worlds best pea soup substitute.
> 
> Seriously, I'm not sure how much light a ten gallon tank really needs to grow plants. I know it is too small a tank for the 2 watts per gallon magic number to apply. AH Supply used to recommend a pair of 13 watt kits for that size tank - 26 watts, or 2.6 watts per gallon. I'm setting up a ten gallon tank now, and plan to start with two 15 watt CFL "power saver" bulbs - GE 6500K bulbs. I will have reasonably good reflectors for them so this should be close to the AHS 26 watt kit. But, I suspect I will end up with lower wattage eventually.


Hey hoppy, what kind of lighting are you gonna use(using?) for the 10 gallon? I'm assuming 2x 15 watts in the incandescent hood right? Also, how are you making the reflectors? I plan on doing this on my 10 gallon.
Thanks!


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

gotcheaprice said:


> Hey hoppy, what kind of lighting are you gonna use(using?) for the 10 gallon? I'm assuming 2x 15 watts in the incandescent hood right? Also, how are you making the reflectors? I plan on doing this on my 10 gallon.
> Thanks!


Here is what I am using: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ects/45208-diy-mod-perfecto-10-gal-light.html. I am still uncertain about whether this is high light, moderate light, or low light. I use only Excel, no CO2, in that tank, with EI fertilizing, and it isn't growing nearly as fast or as well as I would expect. So, I think it is either too much or too little light. How is that for being indecisive??


----------



## gotcheaprice (Sep 4, 2007)

Ah, I see. I'll see if I can fit bigger bulbs into the lighting hood. Hopefully, since this will have pressurized co2 xD


----------

